# mind muscle connection



## murf23 (Jul 12, 2011)

it amazes me how many ppl in the gym have no idea what the mind muscle connection is . i learned a very long time ago thanks to my body building idol Dorian Yates what that means . but then it took me another few years to master it. when most ppl go to the gym they have know idea how to connect with only the muscle they are working at that moment . i seen the most progress in all my years of training when i finally learned how to contract only my back muscles on back exersices and only my shoulders during shoulder training and so on and so on...i just felt like postin it today cause i see so many ppl just dont get it even after years of trainin and just dont relize the importance of it or the boundaries they can break by learning it ...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

Overrated in my opinion, but its more about common sense.

Specific exercises are meant to emphasis specific muscles.

But do sometimes have secondary effect on other muscles.
Like doing push ups works the chest, but also delts and triceps.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 12, 2011)

i think u are so wrong that the mind muscle connection is overated bro . But everybody has an opinion but i couldnt disagree more. i mean what good is a bicep curl if u dont flex at the top ? yes u will grow from just doin curls but u will never reach your full growth potential without that sqeeze at the top


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 12, 2011)

so why dont you give us some advice on how to develop this mind muscle connection


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

murf23 said:


> i think u are so wrong that the mind muscle connection is overated bro . But everybody has an opinion but i couldnt disagree more. i mean what good is a bicep curl if u dont flex at the top ? yes u will grow from just doin curls but u will never reach your full growth potential without that sqeeze at the top


 
Majority of bicep development comes from genetics.

Squeezing at the top, doesn't have as much impact as you think.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 12, 2011)

honestly i dont know if u fukin wit me or not. but it just something u learn after time as long as you concentrate on the muscle you are training at the time your doing your reps. for instance i never really knew how to flex my back during a workout or even when not working out but after time as long as you keep trying to make that connection you just get it eventaully. and once that happens u reach a new level of growth ...you dont agree ?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

murf23 said:


> honestly i dont know if u fukin wit me or not. but it just something u learn after time as long as you concentrate on the muscle you are training at the time your doing your reps. for instance i never really knew how to flex my back during a workout or even when not working out but after time as long as you keep trying to make that connection you just get it eventaully. and once that happens u reach a new level of growth ...you dont agree ?


 
No, thankfully I do not agree and never will.

But if that strange logic works for you, then so be it.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 12, 2011)

mmc is definitely important. The neurological pathways to the muscle play a large part in building strength and muscle. Go research it, then come back and talk non sense.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> mmc is definitely important. The neurological pathways to the muscle play a large part in building strength and muscle. Go research it, then come back and talk non sense.


 
Its common sense. You concentrate on the main muscle you're training.

If Mind Muscle Connection is some fancy terminology for it, then so be it.

I don't see what the big deal is on something so obvious.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 12, 2011)

its not so obvious or easy to everybody


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

Too bad for them. I'm good, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol i was almost having a normal back and forth with ya but the truth is you really are hard to have a normal conversation with bro ...i try to make my own judgements in life but somtimes i guess i should just listen to the majority of opinions around here. u really are a clown !


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

What's unnormal about what I said?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 12, 2011)

just the fact that u say too bad for them im good ...im not here to make enemy's but im here to help anyone i could with the lil bit of knowledge that i have or my expieriences and to get help from ppl more knowledgable then me it just seems that your not here to help anybody or ask for anybodys help . but hey thats just you and to each there own thats all


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

You consider that unnormal? In an industry full of selfishness you consider that unnormal?

I get help from reading quality information on these forums, and that is all I care about.

I post my opinion or knowledge on something here and there, and if people are helped by it then fine.

But its not my #1 objective.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 12, 2011)

Let me give you some specific examples of where I apply it - I call it "visualization" - I can squat all day long, however doing a hacksquat I have always had problems w/ my knees. I used to watch my ex boyfriend drop down ass to the platform w/ no issue, w/ a stance that looks like his knees are not over his toes where they are normally recommended to be - he did these w/ heavy weight & tight form regularly. I go to do it, my knees tweak out all over the place.  For me to replicate that, it has been very important to visualize my quads engaging in order to not just let my physical tendency to let me knees take all the stress. And this works consistently, but its not until I have a "connection" w/ my quads that it won't start tweaking my knees.

I also do this w/ chest. I train chest w/ as much intensity and attention to form as any other muscle group but don't seem to get the same results from, and additionally need to be very careful of my right rotator cuff due to previous wear & tear. I also spend the time to "visualize" my pec muscles engaging, and making sure its not some other muscle group doing the work.  I do a little self-serving supersets (e.g. cable x-overs + decline pushups) because I can actually feel the burn a little more (back to the ever-present discussion of whether "getting a pump" means you had a good workout or not),  but for the most part, I have a very specific connection w/ the muscle I want to engage.

And my final example is ab-oriented lying leg raises - it is very easy to let your hip flexors do the work on these, so I work very hard to visualize my abs engaging and holding throughout the ROM, and not let it flip over to my hip flexors. Also on other ab exercises, make sure my abs are doing the work and not allowing my back to do the work.


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 13, 2011)

I definitely notice that the majority of guys in the gym don't know how to really work out. I think most people need to learn how to train in the first place, and then they can start worrying about mind muscle connection.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 13, 2011)

JWooten15 said:


> I definitely notice that the majority of guys in the gym don't know how to really work out. I think most people need to learn how to train in the first place, and then they can start worrying about mind muscle connection.



Truth. I think they mostly worry about whether or not what they do in the gym makes them appear to have a bigger dick.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Truth. I think they mostly worry about whether or not what they do in the gym makes them appear to have a bigger dick.


 

That's why i wear spandex in the gym!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> That's why i wear spandex in the gym!


 
Its likely she didn't mean that as a compliment.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Its likely she didn't mean that as a compliment.


 
It's likely that my massive buldge intimidates you while I'm doing deadlifts. Sometimes I like to drag the barbell across it while I'm doing shrugs to get a little chub.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's likely that my massive buldge intimidates you while I'm doing deadlifts. Sometimes I like to drag the barbell across it while I'm doing shrugs to get a little chub.



This is sort of creepy coming from a guy who calls himself "SloppyJ"  LOL!


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 13, 2011)

"We all have great inner power. The  power is self-faith. There's really an attitude to winning. You have to see yourself winning before you win. And you have to be hungry. You have  to want to conquer." Arnold Schwarzenegger

“The mind is really so incredible. Before I won my first Mr. Universe  title, I walked around the tournament like I owned it. I had won it so  many times in my mind, the title was already mine. Then when I moved on  to the movies I used the same technique. I visualized daily being a  successful actor and earning big money.” Arnold Schwarzenegger

Yeah I think it works.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not to mention Tony Robbins has made himself a gabillionaire on the concept.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow the loyalty to Schwarzenegger still amazes me.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Wow the loyalty to Schwarzenegger still amazes me.


 

You've never touched a weight in your life but you criticize others for posting feedback on weight training in a BBing forum??  You never go away....


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Majority of bicep development comes from genetics. (snip)



Are you confusing biceps development _so far as size goes_ and biceps _peak?_ I'd agree that genetics is the key to whatever peak your biceps will eventually display, however development of the muscle is determined by a combination of genetics, correct/intense/focused work, and, of course, food.

Albert Beckles, Boyer Coe, Robbie Robinson all had/have amazing peaks on their bcieps and I'd definitely attribute that to their individual genetics, however what would their arms have looked like had they never stepped foot inside a gym?



murf23 said:


> honestly i dont know if u fukin wit me or not. but it just something u learn after time as long as you concentrate on the muscle you are training at the time your doing your reps. *for instance i never really knew how to flex my back during a workout or even when not working out but after time as long as you keep trying to make that connection you just get it eventaully. and once that happens u reach a new level of growth ...you dont agree ?*



I agree. 

Often believe I'm just throwing a dumbbell around during my db rows. "Am I working the muscle or just swinging this dumbbell around for fun?" 

Check out this video. Incredible.






YouTube Video













Gentleman said:


> No, thankfully I do not agree and never will.
> 
> But if *that strange logic* works for you, then so be it.



murf, do you consider that an insult?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I agree.
> 
> Often believe I'm just throwing a dumbbell around during my db rows. "Am I working the muscle or just swinging this dumbbell around for fun?"
> 
> ...



Absolutely, Gotta feel it and squeeze it. I see tons of people swinging shit around and not even working the right muscle. The reason why people do it is cause it is easier than putting forth a full muscular effort as well as mental effort.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> Absolutely, *Gotta feel it and squeeze it.* I see tons of people swinging shit around and not even working the right muscle. The reason why people do it is cause it is easier than *putting forth a full muscular effort as well as mental effort.*



Dorian is textbook for the boldfaced.


----------

